# Calories on clean bulk



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Currently trying to eat as clean as I can to drop bf and add muscle... Trying to keep my carbs as low as I can as it gives me really bad stomach bloats but was wondering the amount of calories I should be aiming for and how many would be classed as maintenance cals

I'm 6ft 1 not sure about my body fat and I weigh 172 lbs


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Another thread very similar for a 180lbs guy... 3200kcals ish to bulk


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

calories are only a number, too many vairables..

pick a figure say 3500, eat that for a week, weigh yourself

if ur loosing weight up it, if your staying same maybe up slightly, if your gaining, bingo!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

first 1) its impossible for anyone to tell you the exact figure. There are too many variables in play

second, you should pick one goal and focus on that. Whilst its possible for some people to build muscle and lose fat at the same time. Its far more realistic and effective to pick one goal and complete and move on the next. Building muscle and lose fat are completely opposing processes and you are more likely to spin you wheels than anything else.

3) 172lbs at 6,1 sounds skinny to me

Find out your maintenance by tracking your calories on something like myfitnesspal. When you have your maintenance sorted, add about 300 cals per day and making your have enough protein (approx 250g), see how that goes and add or lose calories based on results


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> first 1) its impossible for anyone to tell you the exact figure. There are too many variables in play
> 
> second, you should pick one goal and focus on that. Whilst its possible for some people to build muscle and lose fat at the same time. Its far more realistic and effective to pick one goal and complete and move on the next. Building muscle and lose fat are completely opposing processes and you are more likely to spin you wheels than anything else.
> 
> ...


I see mate! Just don't want to go on a mad bulk and get fat lol like to stay relatively lean if I can ill bulk up for a bit n see where I'm at


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> calories are only a number, too many vairables..
> 
> pick a figure say 3500, eat that for a week, weigh yourself
> 
> if ur loosing weight up it, if your staying same maybe up slightly, if your gaining, bingo!


Yeah I suppose just you hear people speak of maintenance calories then how much they take on a bulk and how much they take on AAS was just wondering if there was a way to work it


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Yeah I suppose just you hear people speak of maintenance calories then how much they take on a bulk and how much they take on AAS was just wondering if there was a way to work it


Hi H U N T E R mate 

Completely agree with Simonthepieman, Cudsyaj and Little_jay... very hard and often not accurate enough to determine exactly how many calories you need per day.

For a rough estimate it might be worth using the Harrison Benedict Formula to get a rough idea....

So based on certain variables you can calculate your metabolic rate (see below)

*• Metabolism (Men) = 66.5 + (13.75 x weight in kg) + (5.003 x height in cm) - (6.755 x age in years)*

*
*

Then once you have this number you multiply it by the number that corresponds to how active you are:

• Not active (0 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.2

• Lightly active (1-2 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.375

• Moderately active (3-5 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.55

• Heavily active (6-7 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.725

• Very heavily active (exercising twice per day) Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.9

So ONLY as an example we could run through yours now... just need your age bud? 

but we wrote an article on it here to help too

http://www.theproteinworks.com/top-tips-on-daytime-nutrition

But completely agree with a lean bulk.... studies have shown dirty bulks affect insulin sensitivity which will not only make losing fat that much harder when you start to diet but arguably it also affects the delivery of nutrients to the muscles too...therefore a dirty bulk could be counter productive in that way (but that's a whole other thread of discussion, lol)

But cheers guys and hope training is going well


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

TheProteinWorks said:


> Hi H U N T E R mate
> 
> Completely agree with Simonthepieman, Cudsyaj and Little_jay... very hard and often not accurate enough to determine exactly how many calories you need per day.
> 
> ...


Ahh I see lol so much involved rather than just liftin weights haha thanks for the input mate! And I'm 21 for the age thing


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You need to calculate your BMR (basal metabolic rate) NOT BMI

There are loads of calculators available online, this will give you an idea of how many cals (based on your age, height, weight, activity level etc) you need to hold your current body weight (IE maintenance).

If you goal is to bulk then I would suggest increasing by 500 cals each week and monitoring the mirror / scale to see if any adjustments need to be made.

You will also need to consider your macronutrient split (protein, carb & fat ratio's) and the additional 500 cals should also match this.

IE 3500 cals

Protein 40% = 1400 cal = 350 g

Carbs 40% = 1400 cal = 350 g

Fats 20% = 700 cal = 78 g


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh ok mate so let's just run through the formula for you....

(your variables in *bold*)

• Metabolism (Men) = 66.5 + (13.75 x *78kg*) + (5.003 x *185.5cm*) - (6.755 x *21 years old)*

= 1,925.21 (this is the number of calories you burn through your metabolism alone....

Now times this by the number that correlates to how active you are

• Not active (0 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.2

• Lightly active (1-2 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.375

• Moderately active (3-5 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.55

• Heavily active (6-7 days a week exercise) = Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.725

• Very heavily active (exercising twice per day) Daily calories needed = metabolism x 1.9

that will then give the number you burn per day....

then if you want to increase muscle, you add 500 calories to this 

Like everyone said, not an exact number and is very much an estimate..... but can give you a rough idea 

Hope this helps bud


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks very much lads really appreciate the help!


----------

